# What Canisters to use for 13mm Lily Pipes?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

My tank is 79 gallons, and total height is 130cm (51"). I don't mind getting a canister rated for a smaller tank. Any recommendations?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The Eheim 2215 would work with 13 mm lily pipes. 

For the Eheim 2217, the intakes requires a 16 mm lily pipe, while the output requires a 13 mm pipe.

However, I would recommend more than a single 2215 for a 79 gallon aquarium.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If you want, you can daisy chain several smaller cannisters together to get the media capacity you need.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> The Eheim 2215 would work with 13 mm lily pipes.
> 
> For the Eheim 2217, the intakes requires a 16 mm lily pipe, while the output requires a 13 mm pipe.
> 
> However, I would recommend more than a single 2215 for a 79 gallon aquarium.


Thanks. Due to the setup I have in mind, I'm not really concerned about a slightly lower flow rate.

Do you know if I can find the 2215 at BA's? Are there any other models I can get if I don't find the 2215?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

They should always have the 2215 in stock.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

eheims are phenominal filters. Big als will certainly have them in stock, as well as a bunch of Fuval's and Marinelands, and I think the Rena series.

Only downside to the eheim calssic series (2213, 2215, 2217) is no seperate media baskets. I have a few of them myself and love them. they work amazing. The upside to no media basket is the water is forced to pass through the media.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

You could also buy an adapter if your filters hoses are too big which will allow you to attach your lily pipes. It will enable your 13mm lily pipe to fit a 17mm hose. Any filter brand will work if you get the right adapter size.
Works great rather than buying a whole new filter. AI sells them for $9.99.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I got the Eheim 2215, and I have to say I now understand why it has such a good reputation in the industry.

The design is just elegant: simple, effective, and versatile. I'm currently using the foam pad, the floss filter, and the bio balls only. I have the blue foam pad at the bottom, the floss pad on top of the foam pad, and the bio balls on top of the floss.

To counter the lack of a media basket, I put all the bioballs in a nylon net like the ones they use for ginger in chinese grocery stores.


----------

